# Winter Squirrel Hunting



## chuckwagon

Now that water fowl and deer hunting is over, I'm back to hunting squirrels. I'm having some trouble finding the little guys now that the wind and snow is kicking. I got one little red squirrel the other day, but he's the only one I saw all evening. I am hunting on an oak ridge and staying in my spots for about 20 - 25 minutes. Any tips for some winter squirrel hunting?


----------



## coyote_buster

what time of day was it, put a squirrell feeder up at your house and when there is squirrells eating it is time to go hunting


----------



## dfisher

Hi,
Squirrels are hard to get in the winter. Are you seeing a lot of tracks?

From my winter squirrel endeavors in Ohio, I found that the only come out for a short period in the winter and then it's back to the den tree. Generally they are an the ground too, as that is where all the mast is at this time.

I've found that, in Ohio, about mid morning is a good time to be in the winter woods. Seems like once the sun gets up and warms things up a bit, they venture out for some chow and play. Often this time of year you'll run into three or four of them chasing each other about on the ground or up and down trees.

Look for them from halfway up a tree to the ground. They don't seem to venture into the treetops much at this time. Generally when one comes out of his hole, 99% of the time he's going to the ground

Of course, front days are good too. Often before a front arrives with snow or rain, they'll be out too, filling up for the storm.

Hope this helps,
Dan


----------



## chuckwagon

I was out in the eveining (from about 3:30 until 5:20). I went out this morning around 8:30 and only got one around 10:30 (boy is he a fat one!!) but that was all I saw until 12:00 when I left. Should I be sitting and waiting 20 or 30 minutes like inthe fall, or is stalking a better choice?


----------



## dfisher

Hi,
During all the squirrel hunting I done in the winter, I found a stand (a few tree's close together or a big tree) and waited. I tried to get in an area of the woods where I knew there were a lot of squirrels and also a lot of sign (tracks, diggings for mast, ect...) 
I think that when the leaves are gone it's are to move in the woods without the squirrels and other animals...blue jays, crows, ect...giving your position away. I played the waiting game and often bagged three or four in a mornings hunt.
Yea, they get pretty fat at this time of year. We have an old fox squirrel that comes out here on the driveway and eats cracked corn and sun flower seeds, and he's for sure got his winter coat on. Looks like he's two foot long and six inches around. :lol:

Good luck and Happy Holidays,
Dan


----------



## mnhunt1989

I have been squirrel hunting for 5 years now and the best time to go in the winter is a warmer than average day...on those cold days they will only come out for a few minutes in the day. I choose to enter the woods and find a decent spot to sit. Once i see a squirrel i slowly stalk it until it is in the bag... from then on i try to spot other squirrels and stalk them or find a spot nearby to sit and wait for another...most times the shot will get the curious little buggers to come in close for a look


----------



## dfisher

mnhunt1989 said:


> I have been squirrel hunting for 5 years now and the best time to go in the winter is a warmer than average day...on those cold days they will only come out for a few minutes in the day. I choose to enter the woods and find a decent spot to sit. Once i see a squirrel i slowly stalk it until it is in the bag... from then on i try to spot other squirrels and stalk them or find a spot nearby to sit and wait for another...most times the shot will get the curious little buggers to come in close for a look


There you go. perfect answer.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## bmxfire37

yea here in ohio they are tricky... when i was in ga i took a bunch of them.... here i cant seam to find them.... they are all over my yard...but i want those to stay


----------



## mnhunt1989

yeah i know here in northeast minnesota we have all these tiny little pine squirrels and they are good for nothing


----------



## dfisher

bmxfire37 said:


> yea here in ohio they are tricky... when i was in ga i took a bunch of them.... here i cant seam to find them.... they are all over my yard...but i want those to stay


What kind you hunting in Ohio. I grew up in West Central hunting fox squirrels in small woodlots. They are fairly easy to get in the winter if you get in the woods at the right time and hang around a bit.
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## bmxfire37

well red fox or grey... all ive seen at spring valley ( ceasers creek regon ) is greys and 1 red... even late fall its been hard
ive tried sitting and ive tried walking.... i went out 8 times and got off 1 shot... dident even hit the little loony thing... i wish i had a good pellet gun...my shotgun....i dont know


----------

